# Good diagrams/worksheets of horse anatomy and tack for young children?



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your Agriculture Extension Agent will have what you need for your project. That Agent has 4-H literature on all aspects of horse related topics that are geared for the age group your working with.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Great idea Andy! I never thought of that, but it's a perfect suggestion. Thanks!


----------

